# Tool ID



## HandyDan2 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello, new to the forums and wondered if some one could held with this tool? I found this tool on the web and it is described for use in chip carving and wonder if the following older tool may have been used for same?



















Thanks for any help

Dan


----------



## LDO2802 (Mar 22, 2017)

The top one is called a push knife. The bottom one is something else. Reminds me of an old leather tooling knife or a cobbler knife. But I don't know much about those.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have one from the now defunct AMT company. It has been surprisingly useful.


----------

